# wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?



## Robbie (23. März 2007)

Wollte mal von euch wissen, wann eigentlich eine Kampfbremse Sinn macht? Ich schwanke nämlich bei meiner Kaufentscheidung, ob ich eine Shimano Exage 1000/2500 FA (Frontbremse) oder RA (HEckbremse) nehmen soll. Macht eine Kampfbremse fürs leichte Spinnfischen auf Forelle und Barsch Sinn?

Optisch zumindest gefällt mir das Frontbremsen-Modell eher.


----------



## henningcl (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

hi

für die fischarten ,die du aufgezählt hast macht eine kampfbremse wenig sinn.

die funktion einer kampfbremse ist ,mit kleinen bewegungen am kampfbremshebel eine grosse bandbreite an bremseinstellungen zu erreichen ,die dann allerdings ungenauer einzustellen sind.

ich hatte z.b. einen 60cm schuppenkarpfen an der schwanzflosse gehakt ,die rolle war eine 1000er shimano mit kampfbremse.
da hat sich die kampfbremse verdient gemacht ,ich konnte bei fluchten des karpfens die bremse sehr schnell mit dem kampfbremshebel lösen und danach schnell wieder zudrehen ohne viel an der bremse zu schrauben.
aber das war ein ausnahmefall.

fürs normale spinfischen reicht eine normale bremse völlig.

ich würde dir fürs leichte spinnfischen eine 1000er empfehlen.
ich persönlich bevorzuge eine frontbremse ,aber das ist geschmachssache.

wenn du die rolle auch für andere zwecke verwenden möchtest ,empfehle ich dir eine 2500er ,die ist nicht zu gross für barsch und forelle und du kannst sie auch für andere angelarten verwenden.

hoffe dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## fireline (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

hi robby



henningcl schrieb:


> wenn du die rolle auch für andere zwecke verwenden möchtest ,empfehle ich dir eine 2500er ,die ist nicht zu gross für barsch und forelle und du kannst sie auch für andere angelarten verwenden.



#6

fische unter anderem auch eine 2500 ra,wenn man sie mal ge-
wöhnt ist möchte man sie nicht mehr missen,fürs leichte Spinnfischen auf Forelle und Barsch wie du es vor hast reicht eine 2500er voll und ganz,da kann auch mal ein schöner esox dran sein(man kann mit der kampfbremse einfach schneller reagieren),von der 1000er würde ich dir abraten 


mfg


----------



## BigEarn (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

Benutze fürs Spinnfischen auf Forelle auch eine RA...und habe mich so daran gewöhnt, dass auch die nächste Rolle für dieses Fischen eine Kampfbremse haben wird. 
Allerdings sind die Trutties hier unten auch ein wenig größer im Durchschnitt


----------



## Piere (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

hallo,
meiner Erfahrung nach ist eine Kampfbremse wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Wenn Du die "Hauptbremse" sehr fein einstellst,
wirkt sie fast wie eine Freilaufrolle. Ich finde sie ideal zum feedern. 
Kampfbremshebel   Stellung"zu" reicht meist völlig zum Drillen aus.
Für den kleinen Rest reicht der dicke Daumen.
Du kannst wunderbar den Futterkorb füllen, indem Du die Kampfbremse aufmachst. Der Feeder schwebt dann sehr komfortabel abwärts.


----------



## Piere (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

hallo,
meiner Erfahrung nach ist eine Kampfbremse wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. Wenn Du die "Hauptbremse" sehr fein einstellst,
wirkt sie fast wie eine Freilaufrolle. Ich finde sie ideal zum feedern. 
Kampfbremshebel   Stellung"zu" reicht meist völlig zum Drillen aus.
Für den kleinen Rest reicht der dicke Daumen.
Du kannst wunderbar den Futterkorb füllen, indem Du die Kampfbremse aufmachst. Der Feeder schwebt dann sehr komfortabel abwärts.
Für das Spinnfischen ziehe ich eine gute Frontbremsenrolle vor.


----------



## Micky (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

Hab mit meiner Exage 4000 RA gerade meine allererste MEFO (67 cm) gefangen. Die Kampfbremse hat da einen VERDAMMT GUTEN Dienst geleistet, weil ich durch öffnen und schließen sehr schnell auf die Fluchten reagieren konnte.


----------



## der Jäger (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

Moin!!
Ich find die Kampfbremse gut.Habe mir die Kogha Catcher 30, von Askari,besorgt für den Dänemarkkurztrip letzten Jahres.Habe es aus probiert,weil die Forellen in den Put and Teak Seen, kampfstärker seien sollen!!Stimmt auch,unser Forellen in den Puffs hier sind ware Schnecken.Mit Ihr machte es Spass eine 4,6kg auf die Schuppen zu legen,und mehrere etwas Kleine ebenfalls.Ich nehm sie für den nächsten Trip nach Dänemark, im Mai,:q,wieder mit. 
Aber Kampfbremse hin oder her das muss jeder selber entscheiden,ob er eine braucht und es Sinn macht.Kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Angelmethode an.

:gder Jäger:g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

Die Kampfbremse bringt wenig im Vergleich zu einer anderen guten normalen Heckbremse. :g
Ein Dreh los - ein Dreh fest, kommt aufs gleiche raus. 
Die Heckbremse macht hier einen Griffvorteil, man kommt schneller dran #6, vor allem wenn die Rute schon richtig krumm ist.

Leider habe alle Heckbremsen einen Nachteil: Die im Vergleich zur Frontbremse kleine Bremsfläche und daher eine viel stärkere Ruckelneigung.
Für das ganz feine Fischen mit sehr guter Ausnutzung einer schwachen Schnur (UL,Match) oder für das richtig schwere Fischen paßt die Heckbremse eben nicht. 
Für mittlere Bereiche mit Bremsleistungen um die max. 2-4kg schon sehr gut, da spielt man auch eher Laufenlassen und variable Bremse mit dem Fisch, und Tragkraftreserve in der Schnur ist meist noch genug da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*



> Leider habe alle Heckbremsen einen Nachteil: Die im Vergleich zur Frontbremse kleine Bremsfläche und daher eine viel stärkere Ruckelneigung.


Naja, gerade bei (sehr) kleinen Rollen ist die Bremsfläche bei Frontmodellen auch nicht größer als bei Heckbremsen.

Davon ab ist es in meinen Augen auch "nur" ein Komfortvorteil. 
Ich muss äußerst selten überhaupt die Bremse nachregulieren, da ich diese so auf die jeweilige Montage eingestellt habe, dass unter nicht ganz voller Belastung im Nahbereich die Bremse gerade Schnur freigibt.

Der Fisch sol sich ja anstrengen, wenn er Schnur nehmen will, freiwillig kriegt er erstmal keinen Zentimeter))


----------



## Robbie (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

Ich tendiere dann wohl eher zu einer Kampfbremse, also dem RA Modell.

Ist ja eigentlich nur eine Geschmacksfrage, oder hat die Kampfbremse irgendwelche NAchteile gegenüber der Frontbremse?


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

Ja klar, aufwendigere Mechanik, kleinere Bremsscheiben, weniger genau einzustellen, anfälliger gegen Verschmutzung.

Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir fast kein Vorteil ein. Kleinere Fische belasten die Bremse garnicht und bei größeren stimmt die Einstelung von vorn herein.

Sollte man dann wirklich mal mehr Bremsdruck brauchen, dann kann man den eigenen Daumen benutzen. Sensibler gehts nicht.

Beim Fischen mit Geflecht sollte die Bremse sowieso aufs Gerät eingestellt sein, denn wenn es da knallt, dann knallt es direkt. So schnell kann man garnicht sein. Bei Mono ist das nicht so entscheidend.

Uli


----------



## Knispel (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

Ich fische traditionell mit der Frontbremse, weiss gar nicht ob meine Rollen noch gekannt werden, sind die DAM Quick Finessa 220 und Quick Finessa 330, ca. 30 Jahre alt und laufen immer noch wie ein Uhrwerk ( gut etwas Pflege muss sein ). Das war noch Wertarbeit ala Germany.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

Würd dir die FA empfehlen , fische die auch und hatte noch keine Probleme .
Wie schon gesagt , wen die bremse richtig eingestellt ist machts keine Probleme , da braucht man eh nicht viel dranrumdrehen .

Selbst mit nem plötzlich eingestiegenen 70er Hecht beim UL Fischen hatte ich zumindest 0 Probleme ...

Neben den bereits aufgezählten nachteilen ist die Ra auch noch nen gutes Stück schwerer , ist für mich ebenfalls nen argument dagegen .
Aber ich mag eh keine Heckbremsen , hatte da früher nur Probleme mit ...

Achja ob 1000er oder 2500er hängt davon ab an was für einer Rute du die fischen willst .
Zu ner leichten oder Ultra leichten Spinnrute passt die 1000er perfekt . 

Wenn du mit dickerer Schnur als 0,20er Mono fischen willst , dann würd ich eher die 2500er nehmen .


----------



## Robbie (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

habe vorhin die letzten Postings gar nciht mehr gesehen (habe nicht die Seite regeloadet)... werde mir denke ich ein Modell mit Frontbremse holen, die Nachteile der HEckbremse überwiegen anscheinend die Vorteile.


----------



## Robbie (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Würd dir die FA empfehlen , fische die auch und hatte noch keine Probleme .
> Wie schon gesagt , wen die bremse richtig eingestellt ist machts keine Probleme , da braucht man eh nicht viel dranrumdrehen .
> 
> Selbst mit nem plötzlich eingestiegenen 70er Hecht beim UL Fischen hatte ich zumindest 0 Probleme ...
> ...


Na, da komme ich ja kaum noch nach mit dem schreiben :q.

Was ist eigentlicht UL-Fischen? Ultraleicht?

Joa, die Frage ob ich eine 100er oder 2500er nehme, mache ich abhängig davon, welche Rute ich mir hole. Meine Favoriten sind alle zwischen 2,10 und 2,55m lang, und wiegen höchstens 220g.... scheint alles eher für die 1000er zu sprechen, was? 
Und was dickeres als 20er Monofil wollte ich auch nciht benutzen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

UL = Ultra Leicht

Für mich bedeutet das Hauptsächlich Wobbler < 5cm an ner 2-7gr Wg Spinnrute .
Die Rute wiegt grad mal 100gr , da passt die 1000er perfekt zu .


Bei ner 220 gr Schweren Rute könnte ne 2500er schon fast besser passen .
Am besten im Laden mal beide Modelle ranschrauben und gucken was besser in der Hand liegt .

Die 2500er hat auch beim leichten fischen Vorteile , z.B. ne größere Spule ...


----------



## Robbie (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> UL = Ultra Leicht
> 
> Für mich bedeutet das Hauptsächlich Wobbler < 5cm an ner 2-7gr Wg Spinnrute .
> Die Rute wiegt grad mal 100gr , da passt die 1000er perfekt zu


Wow, das nenne ich mal wirklich ultrafein... ich angle selber auch gerne möglichst fein, aber bei solche Daten schrecken mich dann auch wieder ab.
Benutzt du Geflochtene oder Monofile? 
Bei dieser filigranen Rute muss man doch schon angst bekommen, wennn eine dicke forelle oder ein hecht beißt, oder sind die auch dafür stabil genug?
Welche Rute ist das denn genau?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

Das ne Pezon&Michel Redoubtable Bass http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r267/Kochtoppangler/Geraet/IMGP0929.jpg.
(gibts z.B. hier : http://www.gt-angelshop.com/index.php?cName=ruten-pezon-michel-ruten )
Der Drill mit der Rute macht schon gewaltig Spaß , aber Angst muss man nicht bekommen .
Mein größter Fisch damit war bis jetzt nen 70er hecht an 14er Mono .
Drill war kein Problem , hat nichtmal großartig länger gedauert als an normalem gerät . Allerdings gabs auch keine Hindernisse in der nähe , dann hätte das ganze eventuell anders ausgesehen .

Fische damit immoment noch Mono ( wie schon erwähnt 14er) werd aber wohl bald auch hier auf die 0,04er Fireline umsteigen .
An meiner leichten Spinncombo bin ich jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Fisch sol sich ja anstrengen, wenn er Schnur nehmen will, freiwillig kriegt er erstmal keinen Zentimeter))


Thomas, gibt da z.B. die Situation mit dem Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze, und dann schnappt der plötzlich zu, Schnur vlt. gar noch kürzer als Rutenlänge. |uhoh: 
Also in solchen Fällen war ich mit einer Heckbremse meist schneller und habe dem lieber erstmal freiwillig  leichter Schnur gegeben, damit die üngünstigen Belastungswinkel aufhören und man anständig drillen kann.


----------



## Robbie (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Das ne Pezon&Michel Redoubtable Bass http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r267/Kochtoppangler/Geraet/IMGP0929.jpg.
> (gibts z.B. hier : http://www.gt-angelshop.com/index.php?cName=ruten-pezon-michel-ruten )
> Der Drill mit der Rute macht schon gewaltig Spaß , aber Angst muss man nicht bekommen .
> Mein größter Fisch damit war bis jetzt nen 70er hecht an 14er Mono .
> ...


Hmm, das gefällt mir, ich lege Wert auf eine feinfühlige Aktion mit der man das Drillen richtig genießen kann.
Das ist also eine speziele Barschspinnrute? Welche Länge benutzt du, und wie ist die Aktion der Rute genau? so spitzenbetont wie auf der Händlerseite vermerkt? 

Diese Rute gefällt mir ziemlich |bla:


----------



## donlotis (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also in solchen Fällen war ich mit einer Heckbremse meinst schneller und habe dem lieber erstmal freiwillig  leichter Schnur gegeben, damit die üngünstigen Belastungswinkel aufhören und man anständig drillen kann.



Gerade wenn man keschern muss/will, sollte man etwas mehr Schnur vor der Spitze haben, dass sehe ich genauso.
Das Drillen allgemein mache ich auch lieber mit einer Frontbremse. Falls ich mal nachjustieren muss, übernimmt meine Rutenspitze kurzzeitig das Abfedern.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

Ich hab die 2,10 , aber nur weils an einigen gewässern von mir mit kürzeren Ruten einfach nicht fischbar ist . Ansonsten würd ich lieber 1,80 oder so fischen .
Also wirklich spitzenbetont ist die Aktion nicht , wird auch schwer bei dem Wg . Aber kraftreserven hat die Rute noch .
Allerdings ist das WG wirklich realistisch . Sprich bei Strömung sind z.B. 5cm Rapalas schon das Maximum für die Rute .

Gibt aber auch noch die specialist Serie  , da sind die Ruten wohl  mehr spitzenbetont . Die kosten aber auch  ein bisschen mehr .


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*



> Thomas, gibt da z.B. die Situation mit dem Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze, und dann schnappt der plötzlich zu, Schnur vlt. gar noch kürzer als Rutenlänge.
> Also in solchen Fällen war ich mit einer Heckbremse meist schneller und habe dem lieber erstmal freiwillig  leichter Schnur gegeben, damit die üngünstigen Belastungswinkel aufhören und man anständig drillen kann.



Deswegen habe ich auch nicht geschrieben, dass ich nie nachregulieren muss )))


> Ich muss äußerst selten überhaupt die Bremse nachregulieren,


----------



## Robbie (24. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ich hab die 2,10 , aber nur weils an einigen gewässern von mir mit kürzeren Ruten einfach nicht fischbar ist . Ansonsten würd ich lieber 1,80 oder so fischen .
> Also wirklich spitzenbetont ist die Aktion nicht , wird auch schwer bei dem Wg . Aber kraftreserven hat die Rute noch .
> Allerdings ist das WG wirklich realistisch . Sprich bei Strömung sind z.B. 5cm Rapalas schon das Maximum für die Rute .



Ich würde ja damit am Fluss fischen, würde also doch eher zu einer etwas stärkeren Rute tendieren. Für den ganz speziellen Einsatz an ruhigen Stellen oder in stehenden Gewässern wäre sie aber denoch sicher genau das richtige. 

Ich hab noch nie mit sowas feinem gefischt... spürst du wirklich jede Köderbwegung, so wie ich mir das vorstelle?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. März 2007)

*AW: wann macht eine Kampfbremse Sinn?*

Wenn du jede Köderbewegung spüren willst dann solltest eher auf geflochtene wechseln , z.B. die schon erwähnte 0,04er FL Crystal .
Da spürst du beim leichten Spinnfischen auf kurze Distanz wirklich ALLES ! 
Kein vergleich zu "Gummiband" Mono .


----------

